# II Exchange (Marriott Deposit or Owner Deposit)???



## Old Hickory (May 30, 2013)

Since we bought back in 2007, we have always: 1) selected our week, 2) deposited it with II, and 3) exchanged into another Marriott.   Back in '08, '09, and '10 we always got a valuable AC for depositing with II.   The '11 deposit for AC was not so valuable (we didn't use it) and last year's '12 deposit for AC is totally worthless (probably won't use it).  

I understand the old valuable AC is now a dinosaur. If I want a bonus week I'll exchange for a 1BR and request a XYZ.  But we still want to deposit for exchange back into a Marriott.  It just works for us.  

So which do I choose?  The II Marriott Deposit or the II Owner Deposit?


----------



## Saintsfanfl (May 30, 2013)

Old Hickory said:


> Since we bought back in 2007, we have always: 1) selected our week, 2) deposited it with II, and 3) exchanged into another Marriott.   Back in '08, '09, and '10 we always got a valuable AC for depositing with II.   The '11 deposit for AC was not so valuable (we didn't use it) and last year's '12 deposit for AC is totally worthless (probably won't use it).
> 
> I understand the old valuable AC is now a dinosaur. If I want a bonus week I'll exchange for a 1BR and request a XYZ.  But we still want to deposit for exchange back into a Marriott.  It just works for us.
> 
> So which do I choose?  The II Marriott Deposit or the II Owner Deposit?



The owner deposit, because then you get to select the best week available.

XYZ's are also heavily restricted.


----------



## Cardinal fan (May 30, 2013)

Please forgive my ingnorance b/c I'm a newbie, but what is AC and why is it antiquated?  And what is an XYZ?  And what's the difference b/w II Marriot and II Owner?


----------



## Saintsfanfl (May 30, 2013)

Cardinal fan said:


> Please forgive my ingnorance b/c I'm a newbie, but what is AC and why is it antiquated?  And what is an XYZ?  And what's the difference b/w II Marriot and II Owner?



An AC is an "Accommodation Certificate". It is basically an extra week but it is heavily restricted and it is not free. There are various types of AC's that vary not only in restriction but also is cost. It is "antiquated" because the restrictions have gotten fairly ridiculous. They still have value but usually for those that are very flexible and within driving distance.

An XYZ is an extra week that II gives. It is also heavily restricted and not free, but generally considered a better deal than most of the AC's. Join TUG and check out the XYZ thread on the member's only sighting board.

II Marriott is referring to Marriott choosing the week in a season to deposit. II Owner was refferring to the owner making a reservation for a specifically chosen week to deposit in II. It is a function within the Marriott reservation system. It is believed that if Marriott chooses the week they will not choose the highest demand week and therefore it would have a little less trading power.


----------



## BocaBoy (May 30, 2013)

Saintsfanfl said:


> An AC is an "*Accommodation Certificate*". It is basically an extra week but it is *heavily restricted and it is not free.* There are various types of AC's that vary not only in restriction but also is cost. It is "antiquated" because the restrictions have gotten fairly ridiculous. They still have value but usually for those that are very flexible and within driving distance.
> 
> *An XYZ is an extra week that II gives. It is also heavily restricted and not free*, but generally considered a better deal than most of the AC's. Join TUG and check out the XYZ thread on the member's only sighting board.
> 
> II Marriott is referring to Marriott choosing the week in a season to deposit. II Owner was refferring to the owner making a reservation for a specifically chosen week to deposit in II. It is a function within the Marriott reservation system. It is believed that if Marriott chooses the week they will not choose the highest demand week and therefore it would have a little less trading power.



Use of both AC's and XYZ's is indeed free if they are in your DC corporate account at II and if you request only trades into other Marriott resorts.  XYZ's are restricted, but are often quite good.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (May 30, 2013)

BocaBoy said:


> Use of both AC's and XYZ's is indeed free if they are in your DC corporate account at II and if you request only trades into other Marriott resorts.  XYZ's are restricted, but are often quite good.



I thought the DC accounts were not eligible for XYZ's.

I would also be surprised if they ever received a "free" AC.


----------



## SueDonJ (May 30, 2013)

Saintsfanfl said:


> I thought the DC accounts were not eligible for XYZ's.
> 
> I would also be surprised if they ever received a "free" AC.



AC's and XYZ's are free when offered/processed through DC-related corporate accounts, as Boca said, so long as you request and exchange into only Marriott properties.

In my experience we get the most value (i.e. least restricted grid) out of AC's that are offered sparingly for deposits of certain specific intervals, less value out of XYZ's, and the least value of all out of promotional AC's (e.g. the "valued customer" or "buy a Getaway to Branson and get an AC!" or similar offers.)

Granted, the first type of AC is more restricted than those which were offered six, seven years ago, but there are still variances in AC grids that make some more valuable than others.  (And if you're working with a non-DC-related account, there are still some variances in exchange fees depending on which type you're using.)


----------



## Saintsfanfl (May 30, 2013)

Nice. Another reason for me to be jealous.

I have 3 ACs from specific Interval deposits. They are extremely restricted. Only 45 days out with a very tight grid. The fee is decent, only $164 plus tax for up to a 2BR.


----------



## MALC9990 (May 30, 2013)

BocaBoy said:


> Use of both AC's and XYZ's is indeed free if they are in your DC corporate account at II and if you request only trades into other Marriott resorts.  XYZ's are restricted, but are often quite good.



Unfortunaterly XYZs are unheard of from II in Europe.


----------



## kjd (May 30, 2013)

If an owner is going to deposit a week anyway they might as well see if they can get an AC even if it is possibly worthless.  

Most of us enrolled owners ended up with two II accounts in order to accommodate the use of points.  I intend on letting the original II account lapse rather than pay the membership fee.  That would leave me with one Marriott generated II account.  I thought this to be fine until I attended a presentation last week at one of the Marriott resorts.

I should say that I attended the presentation against my better judgement.  The presentation was billed as an "update" for present owners.  To my amazement the sales rep threw II under the bus by saying the pure point system is the future and that II would get less and less Marriott weeks to trade for.  Therefore, the only practical way in the future to assure a Marriott for Marriott trade is through the point system.  His conclusion was that owning weeks is passe'.  

This sales talk was instructive because only a few years ago I was told that Marriott and II would have a continuing relationship and that by enrolling in the new program I would save the II transaction fees.  I guess this "update" was that Marriott doesn't see much use for II and would like every owner to buy more points so they can have an in-house trading system.  Remember the  statement when the new program was introduced.  "Nothing changes for weeks owners".


----------



## Saintsfanfl (May 30, 2013)

kjd said:


> If an owner is going to deposit a week anyway they might as well see if they can get an AC even if it is possibly worthless.
> 
> Most of us enrolled owners ended up with two II accounts in order to accommodate the use of points.  I intend on letting the original II account lapse rather than pay the membership fee.  That would leave me with one Marriott generated II account.  I thought this to be fine until I attended a presentation last week at one of the Marriott resorts.
> 
> ...



That is hogwash dribble to sell points. I was told the exact same thing recently while the salesman also bragged that the two weeks I sold Marriott for $2,100 net would be resold in points for $40k each. He was cocky and arrogant but I liked him more than most. The fact is that some of my best exchanges recently have been Marriott deposited weeks. They are not super prime but they are great resorts for weeks I wanted. Lakeshore Reserve, Oceana Palms, Barony, Surfwatch. If it starts drying up Marriott will build more inventory. There will always be a level of excess inventory or you would have loads of unhappy points purchasers. I am perfectly happy with the excess trust weeks that Marriott adds.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (May 31, 2013)

Saintsfanfl said:


> Nice. Another reason for me to be jealous.
> 
> I have 3 ACs from specific Interval deposits. They are extremely restricted. Only 45 days out with a very tight grid. The fee is decent, only $164 plus tax for up to a 2BR.



I thought it was up to a 2BR but I see a 3BR at MGV so I guess my AC's are not size restricted. Fixed $164 +tax for anything. The 45 day and grid still make them tough to use.


----------



## dioxide45 (May 31, 2013)

kjd said:


> Most of us enrolled owners ended up with two II accounts in order to accommodate the use of points.  I intend on letting the original II account lapse rather than pay the membership fee.  That would leave me with one Marriott generated II account.  I thought this to be fine until I attended a presentation last week at one of the Marriott resorts.



If you only own Marriott weeks, there is no reason to keep the old II account active once you have used any ACs that II may give you for keeping it open. The corporate Marriott II account works just fine. Any scare tactics the reps give you about II won't be any better if you use the old or new II account. All are the same except for the fee structure.

II trades are not drying up. I agree that prime exchanges may not be as plentiful, but they weren't necessarily any better in the past. Marriott can cherry pick weeks out of II to help fuel their DC exchange company. So Marriott needs II as much as II needs Marriott.


----------



## dioxide45 (May 31, 2013)

Saintsfanfl said:


> Nice. Another reason for me to be jealous.
> 
> I have 3 ACs from specific Interval deposits. They are extremely restricted. Only 45 days out with a very tight grid. The fee is decent, only $164 plus tax for up to a 2BR.



The exchange fee on XYZs are indeed included in the single consolidated fee structure of DC. So technically not free. We pay either $175/$215 annual DC fee to get this benefit. Though you could technically have as many XYZs as desired, limited to the number of exchange confirmations one has. Also "free" re-exchanges. Lately, I received nine "free" exchange fees out of three total deposits. I exchanged and re-exchanged on each deposit and got an XYZ off of each.

This benefit makes XYZs great for even one or two night stays since there is no additional cost.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (May 31, 2013)

dioxide45 said:


> The exchange fee on XYZs are indeed included in the single consolidated fee structure of DC. So technically not free. We pay either $175/$215 annual DC fee to get this benefit. Though you could technically have as many XYZs as desired, limited to the number of exchange confirmations one has. Also "free" re-exchanges. Lately, I received nine "free" exchange fees out of three total deposits. I exchanged and re-exchanged on each deposit and got an XYZ off of each.
> 
> This benefit makes XYZs great for even one or two night stays since there is no additional cost.



That's awesome. So you got two XYZ's for each deposit. Seems like a loophole but I would sure take advantage if I could.


----------



## dioxide45 (May 31, 2013)

Saintsfanfl said:


> That's awesome. So you got two XYZ's for each deposit. Seems like a loophole but I would sure take advantage if I could.



No not two XYZs. One trade, one re-trade and then on XYZ on each. I suppose it would have been possible to get an XYZ off the first trade and then another off the re-trade, but that wasn't what I did nor did I try.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (May 31, 2013)

dioxide45 said:


> No not two XYZs. One trade, one re-trade and then on XYZ on each. I suppose it would have been possible to get an XYZ off the first trade and then another off the re-trade, but that wasn't what I did nor did I try.



I misunderstood but still a great deal!


----------



## Former Cruiser (Jun 2, 2013)

Old Hickory;1474497

So which do I choose?  The II Marriott Deposit or the II Owner Deposit?[/QUOTE said:
			
		

> What's the difference between a II Marriott Deposit and a II Owner Deposit? thanks.


----------



## SueDonJ (Jun 2, 2013)

Former Cruiser said:


> What's the difference between a II Marriott Deposit and a II Owner Deposit? thanks.



With the first Marriott chooses which week in your season gets deposited to II; with the second you make the choice.  There's no guarantee that Marriott will choose a week with a high TDI in II's system, which you can do to maximize the exchange value of your deposit.


----------

